# New Season Pass Needed for Many Programs?



## ntsc525

I have noticed that many of my current Season Passes are not picking up new shows. Thanks to DVRUpgrade, I can see the Series ID's of the problem shows, and see that they have changed. Therefore, for example, with the show The Shield on FX, the old shows have one Series ID, and the new shows have a different one. 

So, while last week, my SP showed that I would record the new upcoming episode of The Shield, this week, it's no where to be seen. When I search for the show, I see it listed twice, so I must now create a new Season Pass to get the new episode.

I'm seeing this with many shows, including The Tonight Show with Jay Leno, and Late Show with David Letterman.

I have a DIRECTV TiVo, so I don't know if this is affecting the Standalone units also, or is specific to DIRECTV. Either way, it's a pain to have to recreate all my Season Passes again.

I don't dare delete the older ones, because the series ID could change back just as suddenly as it changed!

Anyone got any inside scoop on this? Why are they changing the Series ID's of so many shows?

Dan


----------



## TV addict

Looks like old Season Passes do not detect new episodes. Old Season Passes do detect repeats and episodes with "generic" description.

Here are the shows that I have found:

KNBC The Tonight Show With Jay Leno (starting 8/28, 9/1 repeat is OK)
FNC Fox News Sunday With Chris Wallace (8/31 only, 9/7 generic is OK)
KTTV Fox News Sunday With Chris Wallace (8/31 only, 9/7 generic is OK)
MSNBC Meet the Press
KNBC Meet the Press
SCFI Eureka (9/9 only, 9/2 repeat is OK)
KABC BusinessWeek TV (8/31 only, 9/7 generic is OK)
KCBS 60 Minutes (8/31 only, 9/7 generic is OK)
ABCF Greek

In "To Do List", but "View upcoming episodes" displays nothing for the following:
KNBC Wall Street Journal Report With Marie Bartiromo

This looks like it is a DirecTV only problem. How can we get them to stop doing this? Is there someone to contact, other than the standard customer service agent?


----------



## ntsc525

It's not just new shows versus reruns that have a new Series ID. 

I haven't found any consistency in determining how many shows have changed or just have clones.

Let's take "Entourage" on HBO. The new season starts next week, with an episode called "Fantasy Island". One show, one episode that repeats throughout the week on HBO. Some of them show up under one "Entourage", and some show up on the other "Entourage". If you search for "Entourage", you'll see it listed twice. One of the listings will give you the opportunity to "Get a Season Pass". That's how you'll know it's got a different Series ID.

And, it's affecting shows that were already in my To Do list. For instance, last week, I already saw that I was set to get the new episode of "The Shield", but this week, it no longer shows up. Now it's an episode of a clone of "The Shield".

To fix the problem, I have to search for each show to make sure it doesn't have any clones, and if it's affected, I'll see it twice. Or, I'll only see it once, but my Season Pass shows no upcoming episodes! (That means they're all clones.) Selecting one should show "Modify Season Pass", which indicates that's the one you already have a Season Pass for. The other will have "Get a Season Pass", which you'll have to do in order to catch the cloned episodes.

I happen to have one TiVo that's hacked with DVR Upgrade, and TiVoWebPlus, so it's easier to search and see what the deal is between the two shows. But the method above applies to unhacked TiVo's as well.

If you have a lot of Season Passes, then you've got some work to do if you don't want to miss anything. And just in time for the new season! Check each show in your Season Pass list and if it doesn't show any upcoming episodes, you'll have to search for it again and add the "new" one just under your original. If it shows upcoming episodes, but not the ones you expect, then the show has a clone you have to find and add to your Season Passes.

I would definitely leave the original season pass in place (yes, have two for the same show) in case DIRECTV decides to "fix" this problem and change them all back!

TiVo hackers will note that for the new "clone" shows that are not already in our Season Passes, the ServerID always starts with ASER. I read somewhere that's usually used with sporting events, so I suspect there's been a glitch and when they fix it, the shows will change back.

So, again I say, keep your original Season Pass when you add the clone!

Dan


----------



## ntsc525

Here's an update:

Since my main TiVo is a hacked (DVRUpgrade) 6.2a box, I thought this problem was common for all DIRECTV TiVo's, but it is not. My unhacked 6.4a does not appear affected, though Season Passes may miss one or two episodes of a show that show up in the Guide.

I haven't done a thorough inventory, but my parents, who record All My Children on ABC, report that their Season Pass is missing a day or two from the upcoming episodes (such as September 3), yet the Sept. 3 episode shows up in Guide and can be manually recorded. I believe they are at 6.4a (has Recently Deleted folder). Neither they, nor my 6.4a TiVo sees "clones" of shows. They're just missing certain episodes in Season Pass.

Anyone else seeing these problems, please report what version of TiVo software you're seeing it on.

I'm seeing the clone shows on a Hughes SD-DVR40 with 6.2a Instant Cake, and PTVNet (They're advertised on this site).


----------



## TV addict

Interesting, I don't have different Series ID's for the same episodes of any shows that I have Season Passes for. I wander how DirecTV did that? I can see that when they enter repeats they copy the old Series ID. I can also see when they enter a generic (no description for the episode) episode, they copy the old Series ID. I wander if HBO added more showings of that episode of Entourage after DirecTV changed their process.

All four of my units are series 2 running ver 6.2 upgraded to ver 6.2a using install62a.tcl from BTUx9. All four units are zippered.


----------



## ntsc525

Please try one of these tests and let me know:

Check your Season Pass for "Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles" (assuming you have a season pass for that). If you watched it last season, and if your TiVo has the same problem as mine, you will see no upcoming episodes. Now search for Terminator: ..., and you should see it listed, and you can get a season pass for THAT series.

This will work whether you already have a season pass or not. If you have a SP for "The Shield", see if it will catch the new episode called "Coefficient of Drag". If not, then search for "The Shield", and you should see it listed twice. One version will show the repeats, and one version will show the new episodes. In this case, the reruns are showing on my local CW station (L.A. 5), and first runs are on FX. Used to be no matter which channel the show appeared on, the series ID was the same.

Also, Late Show with David Letterman shows up twice, with some episodes under each series title (all on CBS), and same with Leno (all on NBC). These are examples of first run episodes for the same show appearing under different "clones" of the same series. Same series, same channel, but different series ID's. (Letterman: 9/01, 9/02, 9/03, 9/05 = Series ID 27487/10. 9/04, 9/08 = Series ID 1186374/10)

Search for "Modern Marvels". You will see it listed three times: Once as "Modern Marvels". You can look for upcoming episodes. Once as "Modern Marvels (269 HIST)" and once as "Modern Marvels (271 Hint)". Select the one on (269 HIST), and you may get "Error code: Error #32", with a very deep TiVo "bong" sound effect.

I'd be curious if you can duplicate any of the examples I have above.

Also, I notice that when you navigate to "SeriesObject" using TiVoWebPlus, in addition to the new Series ID, you see the ServerID starts with "ASER-<show name>", in this case "ASER-Late Show With David Letterman", where the original series used ServerID = ATSH<some number>, in this case "ATSH076838" for Letterman.

I'm sure some hackers out there probably know what this means. I read somewhere (but can no longer find) that ATSH was for series shows and ASER- was for sporting events. Maybe there's a problem with the Guide data, but 6.4a is smart enough to work through it, except for shows that just can't be found other than through the guide.


----------



## murgatroyd

Another strategy would be to set up an Auto-Recording Wishlist for your problem shows.

Jan


----------



## tivogurl

My TiVo is picking up Terminator just fine.


----------



## Mars Rocket

So is mine. I suspect this is guide data errors from your service provider.


----------



## ronsch

My DTIVO DSR6000 3.5C is picking up the new Sarah Conner just fine with the old SP. I use an Auto-Recording Wishlist for Modern Marvels since it is on two different channels. None of my other old shows have new episodes on the schedule yet but I'll keep a close eye on my two SA TiVos and watch for the new episodes to show up.


----------



## ronsch

A couple of shows that will need new SPs this year are Scrubs and Inside the NFL both of which changed networks.


----------



## cwoody222

My TiVo picked up Shield and Terminator just fine.

Entourage is on my ReplayTV so I can't check that. But I set it to "new episodes only" and it got it.


----------



## Jonathan_S

ntsc525 said:


> Anyone else seeing these problems, please report what version of TiVo software you're seeing it on.


My DTiVo with 6.2 (not 6.2a) is hacked with zipper, and it dropped the Shield and Terminator. I had to redo the season passes.

But as described, the Shield originally showed tonights episode, then at some point canceled it claiming that 'someone modified the season pass'. (Which more often seems to be code for "the guide data changed")


----------



## datcha

Our HD TiVo seems to have stopped finding new shows for ones we have auto-record season passess for. I nearly missed an early morning sports event because of it. Wife checked the "To Do" list this morning and none of the new seasons are on the list that we asked for.

Our provider is Cox and we have no hacks, etc.


----------



## sieglinde

I have an HD Tivo and things seem to be picking up OK.


----------



## bengalfreak

How strange this is. My old SP for The Shield is not picking up the new season. So I do a search by title, to setup a new season pass, and The Shield actually appears twice in the resulting search as if its two completely different shows. Really, really strange. Its definitely bad guide data. The server ID's are completely different in TWP. In fact, the new show doesn't even have a number in the Server ID.


----------



## vegaspl

In all the years using TiVo's & DTV DVR's I have NEVER run into so many problems with Season Passes. I don't understand it and do not look forward to setting up all new Sp's.

Spread out over more than jjust a few DVR's.

Somebody at DTV or wherever certainly dropped the ball. Still plenty of time left for them to recover. At the very least perhaps they (or someone) should put out an easy to follow list of all the most popular shows and how they should NOW be set up.

PLEASE!!!!


----------



## datcha

Have been able to "reset" ALL of our SPs by going in to each one, making a quick amendment (such as "number of recordings to keep"), changing it back to the previous value straight away and then clicking okay.

Once done for each SP, I checked the latest "View upcoming programs" and ALL were back to how they should be. One note - I had to reboot the TiVo before it would let me delete any SPs... Very strange.

This seems to have only come about in the last few weeks (probably since the last update) as I'd set a new SP since then and that was working fine.

We're back to normal - at least for now!


----------



## CrashHD

datcha said:


> Have been able to "reset" ALL of our SPs by going in to each one, making a quick amendment (such as "number of recordings to keep"), changing it back to the previous value straight away and then clicking okay.


I did this, for a SP that was working, and it caused this problem. I have a SP on for star trek DS9. I changed the end time from "on time" to 5 minutes later. This morning, I noticed last nights episode did not record. ToDo list history says "someone in your house modified"<snip>. Going into my SP for DS9, it now says "There are no upcoming episodes". Browsing through the guide, I can find the next episode, and select a new season pass for it, giving me two SP's listed in the SP manager, on the same channel (spike, 241). One of them says "no upcoming episodes", and the other says "4 upcoming episodes".

I had the same problem with Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles. I made no changes to that SP, though. I read this thread, where that show was given as an example, and I checked out my tivo, and found it was not going to record. I made a new SP for it, and now it looks like it is going to record.

My units are all hacked, all running 6.2a


----------



## ntsc525

Anyone seeing this problem on a TiVo that is not a DIRECTV Tivo running 6.2a?

Anyone tried rebooting or other fixes to correct it?

So far, my 6.4a TiVo seems to be picking shows up fine, but both 6.2a's will show two results when searching for an affected show, one for a SeriesID that starts with "ATSH" (older ones) and one that has a SeriesID that starts with "ASER" (the change in Guide Data.)

Since my 6.4a isn't hacked (and couldn't be, as far as my last research), I have no way of seeing ServerID data for any shows.

I might try rebooting my TiVo later, but right now it's about to start Letterman and Leno.

Dan


----------



## kb7sei

DTivo w/ 4.01b here (yeah, it's old, I have seen no reason to upgrade). I found that Eureka and Terminator had the problem. I think the guide data is the problem. I'll be watching those shows to see if something else changes. I hate it when the @!#$! guide is wrong.


----------



## TivoJD

I have a standalone tivo and two directivos. Only the directivos are affected for me. The standalone is recording everything it should.


----------



## ktappe

My TiVo HD is completely stock (unhacked) and is connected to Comcast cable, not DTV. Yet just like many of you, I'm suddenly finding several Season Pass recordings are not taking place. Two examples so far are Mad Men from this past Sunday night and PTI tonight. At the same time this started happening, the way manual recordings are displayed in Now Playing changed to the format "Rec: ch DESC time". My best guess is we got a software update from TiVo that broke a few things. Right now I'm going thru all my SP settings and making small changes and resaving them so they'll all update. Hope this fixes things.


----------



## MountainMan41

This fits the thread title, but perhaps not the intent. However...

Don't forget that *EVERYONE* will need to make new SPs for at least two shows that I can think of because they *change their name* every season. Those are *Survivor *(you will have to look up the current number or have someone else provide it here because I don't watch it) and *The Amazing Race 13 *which begins on September 28, 8 p.m. ET/PT (which I watch religiously and have even been known to *gasp* watch live).

Here is a Wikipedia link to information about the upcoming Amazing Race.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Amazing_Race_13


----------



## CrashHD

Some of my affected shows have recorded now under the new season pass. The episodes recorded under the new season pass did not group up properly with the episodes recorded under the old season pass


----------



## dlmcmurr

I'm seeing it on a lot of Fox, USA, and TNT series. Also seeing it on 60 Minutes. I'm running dTivo 6.2a.

Dave


----------



## Idearat

MountainMan41 said:


> This fits the thread title, but perhaps not the intent. However...
> 
> Don't forget that *EVERYONE* will need to make new SPs for at least two shows that I can think of because they *change their name* every season. Those are *Survivor *(you will have to look up the current number or have someone else provide it here because I don't watch it) and *The Amazing Race 13 *which begins on September 28, 8 p.m. ET/PT (which I watch religiously and have even been known to *gasp* watch live).


ARWL is the way to go for those shows. It's also the best thing for shows on HBO or Showtime ( and others ) that have the identical show on different channels ( east and west for example ). You can search for title only, all the same options for repeats, save length. Much easier to do that one time than fiddle with the SP one or two times a year per show.


----------



## PrimeRisk

Gah...here we are again. I've got 4 DTiVos running 6.2 (not 6.2a) and hacked with the zipper. Every new fall season there are a few season passes that have to be redone. Unfortunately this year I'm north of 10 that need to be reset. I'm doing the rework through TWP and I am seeing different series numbers for the old and new items.


----------



## AbMagFab

ntsc525 said:


> Anyone seeing this problem on a TiVo that is not a DIRECTV Tivo running 6.2a?
> 
> Anyone tried rebooting or other fixes to correct it?
> 
> So far, my 6.4a TiVo seems to be picking shows up fine, but both 6.2a's will show two results when searching for an affected show, one for a SeriesID that starts with "ATSH" (older ones) and one that has a SeriesID that starts with "ASER" (the change in Guide Data.)
> 
> Since my 6.4a isn't hacked (and couldn't be, as far as my last research), I have no way of seeing ServerID data for any shows.
> 
> I might try rebooting my TiVo later, but right now it's about to start Letterman and Leno.
> 
> Dan


I checked Terminator, Shield, Eureka, and Entourage, and all are fine for me. I can check more if you want.

I'm on FiOS with S3 and THD's running 9.4.


----------



## PrimeRisk

It looks like many of the NBC series are impacted:
The Office
My Name is Earl
Deal or No Deal
Chuck
Days of our Lives

The odd thing is that on Days of our Lives, the new season pass will record next week 9/8 - 9/12. The old season pass says that it will be recording the series the next week from 9/15 on.

Man, as the new season comes, you better be keeping an eagle eye on the To Do list.


----------



## AbMagFab

PrimeRisk said:


> It looks like many of the NBC series are impacted:
> The Office
> My Name is Earl
> Deal or No Deal
> Chuck
> Days of our Lives
> 
> The odd thing is that on Days of our Lives, the new season pass will record next week 9/8 - 9/12. The old season pass says that it will be recording the series the next week from 9/15 on.
> 
> Man, as the new season comes, you better be keeping an eagle eye on the To Do list.


Office and Chuck are still in repeats. But the upcoming episodes say "Will not be recorded" which means it's part of the season pass (otherwise it would say nothing, but still show up in View Upcoming).

Anyway, the S3/THD at 9.4, at least on FiOS, doesn't appear to have this problem.


----------



## tward_biteme1

I have a bunch that are doing this now...

CBS, USA, SCIFI are all doing it...

Funny thing is if you do a search by Title for the show it shows up twice in the list......

What the hell is going on... Two DTivos at 6.2a hacked via zipper.....


----------



## tward_biteme1

I've deleted and redone a few of the season passes, but have just set up a few of the shows to record on their own hoping that this will take care of itself.


----------



## PrimeRisk

Methinks there is a guide data issue...I'd probably create some 2nd season passes for shows, but I wouldn't delete the old season passes. As I mentioned, the Days of our Lives SP for my wife needs a new SP for this coming week, but will be using the old SP for next week.

I see that the S3 owners aren't reporting issues. Maybe this is just limited to the D* users. I can confirm I am seeing this all over the place now...SciFi, HBO, FX, FOX, CBS...

Someone blow a guide data load at D*??


----------



## Bierboy

PrimeRisk said:


> ...I see that the S3 owners aren't reporting issues. Maybe this is just limited to the D* users....


S3 user here; no SP issues.


----------



## ntsc525

So, in a nutshell, as I see it, this problem is due to Guide data being different, resulting in two versions of the same series that look like different series(es?).

This is not the same as the Survivor and Amazing Race issues described above, where they actually change the names of the shows (though I saw once, where it *is* possible for a show to change names in a way for TiVo to keep track of it, but that's another topic).

Also, when a show changes networks, I would expect any TiVo's Season Pass to need to be changed, because they are network specific, which is more useful than a Wish List. So, I'm not complaining about Scrubs changing networks. I just hope I hear about it before it actually airs. (Not in the Guide yet.)

This issue is where a specific show that itself has not changed, has it's Guide data changed in a way that makes it look like a different show to the TiVo. I've seen two show types: ATSH and ASER, which are the initials at the beginning of the SeriesID string for those of us who have hacked TiVo's and can see that.

For most shows I have observed, there comes a point where they change from ATSH shows to ASER shows, requiring a new Season Pass. Occasionally, they will revert back to ATSH, or shows airing prior to a certain time remain as ATSH shows. (You'll see the same show listed twice when you search for a title.)

I noticed it with Top Gear. The last time I checked, the shows airing Monday, 9/07 were still ATSH shows, while shows airing later would be ASER. (Each Season Pass had some shows it was recording.) However, tonight, I see that Monday's shows have now changed to ASER. Since I have an SP for both, when I look at my To Do list, I see that Top Gear will not record on Monday because "someone... changed... <yeah, whatever, TiVo!>". Then I see that it will still record Top Gear as planned, because it canceled the ATSH one but picked up the ASER one.

They might decide to switch them all back to ATSH (well, I hope they don't come up with a third type!) when this is all over, so I now have to keep two copies of each show in my Season Pass list, which will double it's size.

Dan


----------



## wedgecon

This is really getting out of hand, I have had to create duplicate season passes for:

1) Bones
2) House
3) Eureka
4) The Closer
5) Burn Notice
6) Stargate Atlantis
7) Psyhc
8) Mythbusters
9) Top Gear

I have tried calling DirecTV but of course they are no help.


----------



## Hichhiker

For those who care (and are comfortable with this sort of thing), I hacked together a quick fix via TivoWebPlus to ease detection and re-creation of affected season passes. It can be found here.

-HH


----------



## JohnnyO

datcha said:


> Have been able to "reset" ALL of our SPs by going in to each one, making a quick amendment (such as "number of recordings to keep"), changing it back to the previous value straight away and then clicking okay.


HD Tivo on Comcast - I noticed that "The NewsHour with Jim Lehrer" on PBS (locally, KTCA in HD) was not recorded this evening. The SP showed a bunch of upcoming shows, with no checkboxes next to them. I restarted the TiVo, but no change. Following your suggestion above, I changed from keeping 5 to keeping 10 episodes, and now it indicates it will be correctly recording shows.

Entourage on HBO HD, among others was also impacted by this bug.

Thanks for the tip!

John


----------



## ntsc525

OK, here's the scoop from DIRECTV:

They are aware of this issue, and the official solution is to update your TiVo software.

For us hackers, the solution is to put up with it, or decide to give up some of the cool features we have. Or, run the program Hichhiker kindly wrote for us.

I tried it, and it didn't crash anything, and it kind of sort of works, as well as I'd expect from a first draft. Thanks for the effort, Hichhiker. The other choice is to search for programs manually and set up duplicate Season Passes.

I'm guessing they want everyone to move to 6.4a because it now features popup ads! (I discovered this on my 6.4a TiVo, at the end of each of two episodes of Cops. Since I mostly watch my 6.2a's, I don't know where else the ads pop up.)

Follow the money! I'm sure the Comcast TiVo's and stand-alones are moving in the same direction.

Anyway, hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Found this same problem tonight - and discovered it just in time (or else the wife would have killed me). All of my old SPs for Prison Break and Terminator (for me) and Gossip Girl and One Tree Hill (for her) were not showing up the new episodes tonight, even though they picked up the premieres last week. My quick solution was to set up new SPs and delete the old ones, but that's going to be a PITA for 30+ SPs.

I also noticed that the newly saved programs aren't grouping with the old ones either. The Prison Break I recorded tonight did not group with the premiere from last week. 

Both of my DirecTivos are series 2 (one HDVR2 and one R10), unmodified/unhacked, running software version 6.2-01-2-151 (which according to the nag screen is two years old at this point). I've been reluctant to update due to the reboot problems that were happening last year.

I'm going to try the edit SP work-around suggested above and see if it shows any difference.


----------



## lew

Your unit is the equivalent as being hacked if you don't let it make an occasional phone call and as a result you're running very old software.

I don't think the problem is the units being hacked but rather the fact that the units are running old software.



DreadPirateRob said:


> Both of my DirecTivos are series 2 (one HDVR2 and one R10), unmodified/unhacked, running software version 6.2-01-2-151 (which according to the nag screen is two years old at this point). I've been reluctant to update due to the reboot problems that were happening last year.
> 
> I'm going to try the edit SP work-around suggested above and see if it shows any difference.


----------



## Hichhiker

ntsc525 said:


> OK, here's the scoop from DIRECTV:
> I tried it, and it didn't crash anything, and it kind of sort of works, as well as I'd expect from a first draft. Thanks for the effort, Hichhiker. The other choice is to search for programs manually and set up duplicate Season Passes.


There was an issue with the original code I posted where it would place new Season Pass at the bottom of the list instead of above original SP if you have non-series based season passes somewhere in your SP list (I.e. manual recurring recordings or wishlists. I have corrected this - so if you downloaded original version you may want to re-download.

It is still pretty slow, but at least you can watch TV while doing it. For what it's worth, it passed the "wife test" - she was able to fix all her season passes with no assistance from me (except installing the script and pointing her to it)

Also, I am guessing in a few weeks the old series IDs will drop off from guide and we will be able to remove the old season passes in a some sort of automated way. Otherwise with all the duplicates I have something like 80+ season passes at the moment - and that is just on ONE tivo. Perhaps I watch too much tv...

-HH


----------



## Havana Brown

You'll need a new season pass for Biggest Loser Family, or whatever it's being called this time. I had a SP for Biggest Loser and it showed it wasn't going to record.


----------



## bengalfreak

Havana Brown said:


> You'll need a new season pass for Biggest Loser Family, or whatever it's being called this time. I had a SP for Biggest Loser and it showed it wasn't going to record.


The Biggest Loser has changed its name the last several seasons. If you had a Biggest Loser season pass you wouldn't have caught the last season which was called Biggest Loser: Couples Edition. The same is true for Survivor, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Havana Brown

bengalfreak said:


> The Biggest Loser has changed its name the last several seasons. If you had a Biggest Loser season pass you wouldn't have caught the last season which was called Biggest Loser: Couples Edition. The same is true for Survivor, but thanks for the heads up.


Yeah, I went through my SP the other day and I had 2 or 3 of them for Biggest Loser as well as Survivor.


----------



## iamcrazy033

I upgraded from 6.2 to 6.4a. Haven't made a call in forever. I hoped it would fix my SP as well. No luck.

I ended up copying down my entire SP on paper, then putting on Terminator: SCC (which I missed) via my laptop and proceeded to delete my entire SP. Then redo it.

I realized as I was doing it that a ton of my SP were effected. Far more than just recently. In other words, programs I thought were off the air over a year ago were showing up as I readded them.

I recommend as a sort of "spring cleaning" that people do this as well. If you add them in order from top to bottom, it'll place them that way. Pain in the ass, but I think well worth it. Might do it every fall from now on (or until Direct TV gets their heads out of their collective asses).

One thing to point out, I did check each one (if there were doubles) to see which had more "Upcomming" showings. Also, I got an error code 32 on some shows, and some did not show up at all. Some I expected to not be found, as the next season is a ways off. Some I know were canceled, but I wish still had some repeats on.

They are the following:

(34 errors are marked as I recall them)

Smallville (34)
Torchwood (not found)
Boondocks (not found)
Damages (not found)
New Amsterdam (not found)
Eli Stone (not found!?)
Battlestar Galactica (not found)
Assy Magee (sp?) (not found)
Dirt (not found)
Hell's Kitchen (34)
Reaper (not found)
Curb your Enthusiasm (not found)
ATHF (34)
Star Trek Enterprise (not found)
Grounded for Life (not found)
Squidbillies (not found)
4400 (not found)
Rad Girls (not found)
Wold Series of Pop Culture (not found)
Back to You (not found??)
Sarah Silverman (not found??)
Sealab (not found)
Harvey Birdman (34)


----------



## obriens2

Great thread...!

I wanted to note one thing everyone has mentioned. There's a great amount of discussion on New Seasons and how this affects Guide Data. I could understand that we need to setup a new 'Season' for some of these shows, but my problem is bigger than that.

Existing shows that are in a current season are no longer being recorded. For example, Weeds on Showtime is in the last 2 episodes of the summer season. The SP was working great all of this time but now, in the last week - the program was no longer picked up.

Just wanted to point out - it's not just 'New Seasons' that seem to have this problem, as even shows currently in play are affected.


----------



## Robin

I too noticed that it's not just new seasons. I've been recording Coupling on BBCA and it stopped recording a couple of weeks ago.

For the new seasons, one way to catch them is to set a non-auto recording WL for season premieres and check it every week. As shows you watch show up, set new WLs.

The editing trick didn't work for me.



Hichhiker said:


> For those who care (and are comfortable with this sort of thing), I hacked together a quick fix via TivoWebPlus to ease detection and re-creation of affected season passes. It can be found here.
> 
> -HH


Thank you for this! Looking into it now.


----------



## AbMagFab

Have we confirmed this is limited to DirecTV? I think I saw one anomolous post from a Comcast user, but like with ice scating, we can drop the highest and lowest scores.

Anyone other than DirecTV folks seeing this? I know I'm not (FiOS, S3, THD, S2).


----------



## JohnnyO

AbMagFab said:


> Anyone other than DirecTV folks seeing this? I know I'm not (FiOS, S3, THD, S2).


I'm the odd man out who experienced the problem with a TiVo HD on Comcast. I have two units, and only experienced the problem on one. Everything has been fine (for me) since I made the initial report and corrections.


----------



## vegaspl

Add this to my confusion. For Many years, I have had minimal problems in redoing SP's from previous season.

This year there is an added problem. ( I'm not sure if it has been addressed here?) DTV has eliminated some of the 2 digit HD channels. Example: "83" NBCW; "81" CBSW; "87" ABCW etc.
The corresponding 3 digit channels (ie 391;393;397) are there, but the problem for me is as follows:

Most of my previous SP's were designated using the 2 digit channel. Since they no longer exist, the SP's do not record. It seems I have to go back now and redo the SP's using the 3 digit numbers. Especially a problem with all the many SP's on the many DVR's.

Anyone else experience same?

Note: this one DVR as example is HR10-250 Series 2 Ver#6.4a


----------



## jimp

Has anyone with this problem tried using the option to clear the guide data ("clear program information and to do list" under "restart or reset")?

Before I left DirecTV a month or so ago, I had some problems with my guide data and season passes, and that option fixed it, though it did have to repopulate all of the guide data. Unfortunately, when I did that it also removed some -- but not all -- of my season passes, so it might be a good idea to have them written down or saved somewhere.

I don't recall when exactly that option showed up, but at the time my DTiVo had recently updated to 6.4a.


----------



## JLucPicard

Just wanted to toss something in here. I've read through the thread but haven't studied it. 

A lot of the shows people are talking about early on seemed to be on FX, SciFi, Spike, etc. Could this have something to do with the fact that the MPEG4 HD channels and the SD channels both have the same channel # designation? The DirecTiVos won't pick up the MPEG4 channels, but could it be something in the fact that they use the same channel numbers messing with whether the shows in a search, for example, show up with upcoming episodes in one but don't on the "duplicate"?

Just a thought.


----------



## Hichhiker

JLucPicard said:


> Just wanted to toss something in here. I've read through the thread but haven't studied it.
> 
> A lot of the shows people are talking about early on seemed to be on FX, SciFi, Spike, etc. Could this have something to do with the fact that the MPEG4 HD channels and the SD channels both have the same channel # designation? The DirecTiVos won't pick up the MPEG4 channels, but could it be something in the fact that they use the same channel numbers messing with whether the shows in a search, for example, show up with upcoming episodes in one but don't on the "duplicate"?
> 
> Just a thought.


Can we stop guessing. There is no mystery - the TV Guide data changed the show IDs, which caused the older Tivo software to fail to recognize old and new IDs as the same show even though they have same name. Its been confirmed from several sources now. Newer software dealt with the issue internally, but older software did not - so we have two shows for each one with an ID change.

-HH


----------



## colin1497

Hichhiker said:


> Can we stop guessing. There is no mystery - the TV Guide data changed the show IDs, which caused the older Tivo software to fail to recognize old and new IDs as the same show even though they have same name. Its been confirmed from several sources now. Newer software dealt with the issue internally, but older software did not - so we have two shows for each one with an ID change.
> 
> -HH


Not sure newer software dealt with it properly. My S3 running current software stopped recording all my season passes last week. I recreated them all. It was a pain.


----------



## dig_duggler

AbMagFab said:


> Have we confirmed this is limited to DirecTV? I think I saw one anomolous post from a Comcast user, but like with ice scating, we can drop the highest and lowest scores.
> 
> Anyone other than DirecTV folks seeing this? I know I'm not (FiOS, S3, THD, S2).


It's not just DirectTV. A fair number of people have seen it on Series 3s and Tivo HDs.

I don't buy the new vs old software argument either. I've been on the latest for awhile and just had this affect me last week.

Edit: I'm a little suspicious of the new Series ID argument. I didn't have to set new season passes, merely edit the old ones (add a minute to recording/change some option) to get my Series Passes to propagate the To Do list. It would seem that wouldn't work if there were new Series IDs as it would still be using the old ones. Unless 'newer software' dealt with it internally only when manual intervention with a Season Pass occcured, but that is a whole lot of speculation.


----------



## bengalfreak

dig_duggler said:


> I don't buy the new vs old software argument either. I've been on the latest for awhile and just had this affect me last week.


then you are one of the very, VERY few. at least for DTivos. Check out this poll.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404601


----------



## Lopey

There goes my work day. I'll be spending my day updating my season passes


----------



## dig_duggler

bengalfreak said:


> then you are one of the very, VERY few. at least for DTivos. Check out this poll.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404601


For S3's and HD's, everyone in the other thread sees it as a recent problem. Since those have been updated (on software) for awhile, it doesn't really bear out that it's an old sw vs new sw bug for those units.


----------



## Lopey

How long does it take for the SP's to be put into the todo list? I added them all in around 12:00, and it's 3:40 and I'm not seeing any of them in my todo list yet..


----------



## bengalfreak

If you are adding SP's via the Tivo itself, theuy should appear in the To-Do list immediately. If you are using TivowebPlus, that can take a while.


----------



## Lopey

Yes, I added them through Tivowebplus... it's now 9:00, and they still aren't showing up


----------



## CrashHD

Lopey said:


> How long does it take for the SP's to be put into the todo list? I added them all in around 12:00, and it's 3:40 and I'm not seeing any of them in my todo list yet..


Not that long. 5 minutes...tops.

Double check your settings, and look in the recording history. Scroll into the future where you know you have a show that should record. See if it's listed there as "won't record". If so, it will tell you why.


----------



## Danzilla

What a pain in the 2#&#37;@#. I realized my 6.2-01-2-151 DTivo subscriptions were messed up when trying to find a new show I knew had already started. I've gone through and recreated most of the 20+ passes I had, but some aren't in the guide yet for this season...
Anyway, one issue I wanted to mention. I'm a fan of the Good Eats series on Food Network and have most of them saved. After recreating the season pass for it, I found I had TWO separate folders for the series, one with 23 episodes and the rest in the other. Is that somehow releated to the series codes changing?

Also found a error code 32 when I tried to set up a new season pass for Grey's Anatomy. Not sure if it's related or not though.

Edit: read more of this thread and see now that the dual folders thing is common with this problem.


----------



## Lopey

They finally showed up on my list.


----------



## susanaw

My new Series 3 Tivo (I'm on Comcast's cable system) has been working perfectly until tonight! I'm ready to toss it out the freaking door! So, I was expecting CSI Miami - season premiere to Tivo and went down to watch it and although I have a season pass and all the episodes show up in the upcoming shows NONE of them were selected to record! It showed the new ones, I have it set for first run only and nothing recorded. So I started checking my other season passes and they all show the new upcoming episodes but none of them were selected to record at all! I think Cold Case might have been but I may have selected it manually before deciding to do new Season Passes. I thought maybe it was because everything changed to HD so the Channel #'s are different, but in the cases where it still had both the old Channel # and the new HD one, the old one wasn't even selected to record. 

I'm not out of memory on my Tivo - we're good about clearing stuff out and I'd just cleaned it out so I wouldn't have an issue this week. I even had a problem with Biggest Loser - I have it set up as a new Season Pass with the new name - it recorded the first show and then when I checked it tonight the next new show wasn't even scheduled to record. I've received no messages, got no error message at all, had no recording conflicts at all - anyone know what the heck the problem is? Oh, and it won't let me delete the old Season Passes at all so now I have those in there and probably have conflicts like crazy should it decided to try to record two at once! I did move all the ones I want to delete to the lowest priority. 

Suggestions?


----------



## dig_duggler

susanaw said:


> My new Series 3 Tivo (I'm on Comcast's cable system) has been working perfectly until tonight! I'm ready to toss it out the freaking door! So, I was expecting CSI Miami - season premiere to Tivo and went down to watch it and although I have a season pass and all the episodes show up in the upcoming shows NONE of them were selected to record! It showed the new ones, I have it set for first run only and nothing recorded. So I started checking my other season passes and they all show the new upcoming episodes but none of them were selected to record at all! I think Cold Case might have been but I may have selected it manually before deciding to do new Season Passes. I thought maybe it was because everything changed to HD so the Channel #'s are different, but in the cases where it still had both the old Channel # and the new HD one, the old one wasn't even selected to record.
> 
> I'm not out of memory on my Tivo - we're good about clearing stuff out and I'd just cleaned it out so I wouldn't have an issue this week. I even had a problem with Biggest Loser - I have it set up as a new Season Pass with the new name - it recorded the first show and then when I checked it tonight the next new show wasn't even scheduled to record. I've received no messages, got no error message at all, had no recording conflicts at all - anyone know what the heck the problem is? Oh, and it won't let me delete the old Season Passes at all so now I have those in there and probably have conflicts like crazy should it decided to try to record two at once! I did move all the ones I want to delete to the lowest priority.
> 
> Suggestions?


You are not alone. Solution inside.


----------



## CrashHD

Anyone else notice since this guide data change, episodes moved via MRV to another dvr do not group up?


----------



## Jonathan_S

CrashHD said:


> Anyone else notice since this guide data change, episodes moved via MRV to another dvr do not group up?


Heck, episodes on the same DVR that pre- and post-date the guide change don't group up (at least not with each other).

But not grouping on MRV would make sense. MVR grouping only works in the show (not the specific season) is the in current guide data of the receiving TiVo. Since the guide data change non of the old programs "shows" exist anymore.

I've got two groups for a bunch of my season passes, 1 with the pre-change episodes and 1 with the post-change ones.

Although I may have noticed something interesting. I think 4 or so of my old pre-change Mad Men episodes jumped folders, possibly because they got rerun (but not re-recorded) and that somehow updated the stored guide data. 
I'll have to see if any other show's episodes seem to jump from the pre- to the post- folders.


----------



## CrashHD

Jonathan_S said:


> Heck, episodes on the same DVR that pre- and post-date the guide change don't group up (at least not with each other).


Yeah, but that's a one time thing. I used folders.tcl to combine those folders, and newly recording episodes are now grouping up correctly, with no duplicate folders.


Jonathan_S said:


> But not grouping on MRV would make sense. MVR grouping only works in the show (not the specific season) is the in current guide data of the receiving TiVo. Since the guide data change non of the old programs "shows" exist anymore.


Not always. A few of my boxes have no guide data (they were installed, C&DE, and never hooked to the sat stream, and used as "mrv dumb terminals". They always grouped fine, and there's no way they had any guide data at all.

I'm talking about MRV'ing an episode the same day it was recorded, to another tivo, with a folder for that show, containing episodes of that show that aired since the guide data change. 
For example. Tivo A has a group for smallville. Thanks to an unrelated glitch, it failed to record last night. I noticed it 5 minutes past show start, and set a manual recording. Tivo B was live buffering the necessary channel, so I set a recording there, as well, and this one got the whole episode. 
Now, since Tivo A is the one that is storing the current season of smallville, I "MRVed" the recording from Tivo B. Two copies of the episode now on Tivo A, the original incomplete recording, made by tivo a, grouped up in the folder correctly, and the complete recording moved from Tivo B, out in the NPL, all by its lonesome. 
Before this guide data change, shows moved by mrv have always grouped up correctly. Since the guide data change, no single show moved by mrv has grouped up.


----------



## bchirgwin

Tonight Stargate Atlantis was on.

Luckily I was sitting in from of my TV.

Unit did not record the new episode.
Check To Do List. Didn't even mention that the episode existed.

Tried to add a second season pass for Stargate Atlantis as others have suggested, but recognized I had a season pass and only allows modification of the existing pass.

I did have the issue where I was unable to delete season passes. A restart of the unit resolved this. 

So, here are my questions?
* Tivo is not getting new epsodes what do I do? 
* Can there be an official message from Tivo on the issue and what should be done?
* Should I do a repeat guided setup?
* Do I need to call and have the unit replaced?


----------



## rhuntington3

I had to recreate my SP's for The Shield, Heroes, NCIS and Smallville. Will probably have to the same for ER.


----------



## pmyers

I just got off the phone with a CR at DirectTV and he/they had no idea what I was talking about or a solution. Guess I'll string the 100' phone cord up and have them all dial in for new software.


----------



## wedgecon

I noticed earlier this week that all season passes for shows after oct 6 except for Hereos were going to stop working. I had to setup seperate season passes to record those shows.


----------



## JohnnyO

TiVoJerry, over in the thread below, is asking for PMs with examples by those effected by this issue:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6729055#post6729055


----------



## Havana Brown

Little People Big Wolrd. New season starts October 13, but my Tivo didn't pick it up. There's also a Little People special where Matt goes to Iraq. That wasn't picked up either.


----------



## TyroneShoes

I may have a new wrinkle.

I have a unit on 6.4a (I finally let it up rev from 6.3b after being disconnected for 732 days in a desperate and failed attempt to fix the rebooting issue).

I have redone some of the SPs due to the problems reported in this and other threads. Fine.

But today, I had SPs that were predicting recordings in the history page, and I then immediately reordered (reprioritized) the SPs. I then immediately went back to the history page again, to discover that 8 of about 15 SPs were now claiming no eps available, when they were fine before I did that. And I think that at least a few of these are SPs that I already redid once after first having this problem. Grrrrr!

So there may be a Tribune or other guide data issue, or there may not. But if there were, why would a SP reorder skunk 8 of my SPs? That seems very much more like a general incompatibility on the Tivo side, at least to me.


----------



## Robin

Did you delete the old SPs? I kept them around, JIC. I'm now getting two separate groupings for some shows, particularly The Daily Show. It seems like maybe the new shows are getting grouped together and the reruns are getting grouped separately.


----------



## TyroneShoes

Robin said:


> Did you delete the old SPs? I kept them around, JIC. I'm now getting two separate groupings for some shows, particularly The Daily Show. It seems like maybe the new shows are getting grouped together and the reruns are getting grouped separately.


I will keep a sharp eye on them and replace them as necessary. I think what happens when you replace a SP is that new recordings get their own new folder, and older recordings stay in an older folder (which is one reason why I will replace them _ad hoc _only when necessary).

Pretty damned annoying, tho. If the new HD DVR could do slo-mo properly (what a joke) I would just throw in the towel and replace my two remaining HR10s. This and the reboot issue are about all I can take. The HR20 I have is remarkably more solid than either of them.


----------



## Robin

TyroneShoes said:


> I will keep a sharp eye on them and replace them as necessary. I think what happens when you replace a SP is that new recordings get their own new folder, and older recordings stay in an older folder (which is one reason why I will replace them _ad hoc _only when necessary).


Nope, there are newly recorded episodes going into different folders. One folder might have eps from 10/6, 10/4, and 9/30, and another folder will have eps from 10/5, 10/1, and 9/28.


----------



## bengalfreak

Hmmm, all of the SP that I deleted and recreated are working perfectly. I haven't had a single missed recording nor has anything been put into multiple folders.


----------



## tivoboy

Man, I don't know HOW many times I have redone these SP's, like Squawk box on CNBC and NIghtly News on NBC, and they STILL won't record. One is an OTA and the other is on Sat. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## dlmcmurr

I've got the same deal on ABC's World News. I've setup a new SP and it lists the upcoming episodes, but it won't mark them to record. Says someone in the household modified the SP. All the other SPs I've redone are working for the time being. I'm running 6.2a.

Dave


----------

